# no plugins directory under .mozila



## xwwu (Aug 19, 2010)

Dear Friends:

When I try to install plugins regrading java and flash. No plugins directory under $HOME/.mozilla/. 

How to fix it?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 19, 2010)

`% mkdir $HOME/.mozilla/plugins`


----------



## xwwu (Aug 19, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> `% mkdir $HOME/.mozilla/plugins`



Yes, I can mkdir, but it's useless for java or flash install.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 19, 2010)

xwwu said:
			
		

> Yes, I can mkdir, but it's useless for java or flash install.



I recall creating /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/ also.


----------



## xwwu (Aug 19, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> I recall creating /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/ also.



/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins is there also. Does your browser can play flash on web site?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 19, 2010)

xwwu said:
			
		

> /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins is there also. Does your browser can play flash on web site?



Yes, with firefox-3.6.8,1 and midori-0.2.7.  I just followed the Handbook chapter for setting it up.


----------



## xwwu (Aug 19, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Yes, with firefox-3.6.8,1 and midori-0.2.7.  I just followed the Handbook chapter for setting it up.



But my amd64 machine still can't play flash.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 19, 2010)

xwwu said:
			
		

> But my amd64 machine still can't play flash.



Sorry, I've only used it on i386.


----------

